

Show HN: User Testing for the Lean Startup - rnochumo

http://www.betapunch.com:<p>Sign up / Submit startup, get a unique URL to launch our screen recorder, share the link with your beta sign ups or anybody you want to test your site, they record and upload their video which sends the feedback directly to your startup page.<p>Each startup gets a unique URL to share with testers. Send the URL to them via email or place the URL on your website. For the screen recorder I am tapping into the Screenr.com API.<p>Would love to hear the HN community opinion and if it is something you would use to get usability testing for your own startup.<p>Currently our free trial only allows for 3 user tests and then your URL will be disabled from receiving future recordings. But I would happy to dish out more free tests for people who provide me with feedback for BetaPunch.<p>Keep in mind you source your own testers, we only provide you with guaranteed testers from our community if you choose the paid plan.<p>Our paid option is $39 which allows for unlimited user tests via the URL we provide you and we also guarantee 3 user tests from members of our community.<p>Look forward to your feedback =)
======
THX420
I like the idea and service you've built! Congratulations

I do think, though, that the video explanation is a bit long and convoluted.
It took me a while (almost 2 minutes into the video) to understand what
exactly you where offering.

The explanation could be simpler, like:

Embed code in your site -> Your users can send you videos of their experience
with it

